# Help with Gecko ID



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys,
Was wondering if someone could give me a second opinion on the species of gecko that I found a while back. I have ID'd it as a Main's Ground Gecko (Lucasium mainii), however I have never been 100% sure.
I found her in Merredin area, Wheatbelt region of WA. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dragontamer (Nov 30, 2009)

it looks like a beaked gecko rhynchoedura ornata


----------



## butters (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like_ L. mainii_ to me and the distribution seems to fit.

Why would you think it wasn't?


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 30, 2009)

might be a western stone gecko (Diplodactylus granariensis)


----------



## Jasspa (Nov 30, 2009)

> Looks like_ L. mainii_ to me and the distribution seems to fit.
> 
> Why would you think it wasn't?


 
Uuum, just questioning myself I suppose.
The patterning and location seem to match - I was just never sure.


----------



## jordo (Nov 30, 2009)

Rostral scale looks to be in contact with the nostril so I'd say you're spot on Jasspa.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 1, 2009)

I WANT IT! Are they common in captivity?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 1, 2009)

Jimbobulan said:


> I WANT IT! Are they common in captivity?



no.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 1, 2009)

Beaked Gecko


----------



## jordo (Dec 1, 2009)

It's definitely not a beaked gecko


----------



## JasonL (Dec 1, 2009)

It does look a bit like alboguttatus...


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 1, 2009)

They look similar but wrong area for alboguttatus I think.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes it is, though you shouldn't rely too much on distribution maps as often things turn up well outside them.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry if I have gave wrong response.. I typed beaked gecko in google images and a gecko identical one to that one popped up..


----------



## kupper (Dec 1, 2009)

maybe a gibbers gecko?


----------



## jordo (Dec 1, 2009)

Jakee said:


> Sorry if I have gave wrong response.. I typed beaked gecko in google images and a gecko identical one to that one popped up..


No worries, google images often comes up with different species to what you search anyway, just thought I'd clarify as a few people had guessed it. They look very different with a sharply pointed "beak".




JasonL said:


> Yes it is, though you shouldn't rely too much on distribution maps as often things turn up well outside them.



Yeah true, I've found some species way out of their range (well what it says in the field guide), a recent example being Ctenotus calurus in the Simpson Desert, Qld. I think this can often occur because the remote arid zones of Australia aren't often widely explored or researched. Having said all that, I'll stick with my first opinion


----------



## kupper (Dec 1, 2009)

beaded gecko maybe LOL


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys.
What ever she is, I had a lot of find finding her!


----------



## gex01 (Dec 1, 2009)

IT is definatly a beaded gecko no doubt about it.


----------



## jordo (Dec 1, 2009)

gex01 said:


> IT is definatly a beaded gecko no doubt about it.



:lol:


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 2, 2009)

If you don't know what the gecko is don't guess, it always seems to create confusion in these ID thread.


----------



## jordo (Dec 3, 2009)

gex01 said:


> IT is definatly a beaded gecko no doubt about it.



Didn't mean to sound arrogant but I just got a laugh because you can't be 100%, especially when there are 2 other near identical looking species that probably occur closer to where the gecko in question was found.


----------

